# Drive 24-7 breakdown cover ?



## CrappyVanButFun (Mar 9, 2013)

Has anyone used these as uk and eu breakdown cover for around £60 looks very good.

Just wondered as I think AA is quite expensive, or are they better and have diagnostic comps on or do most now ?

Any advice whatever greatly appreciated.

Thanks Mark.


----------



## Makzine (Mar 9, 2013)

Have looked at these ourselves and thinking about using them on the little van when we next go over the water so would also be interested in peoples thoughts :nothingtoadd:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 9, 2013)

You`ll probably get a better deal if you get your Breakdown Cover with your Insurance Company.

Most of them do a deal with it included these days including Full UK and European Cover.

However if your van is not Registered as a Motor Caravan on the V5 then you might need to look for a separate Policy.


----------



## jibztv (Mar 9, 2013)

These lower price breakdown services use local garages as agents - and this used to mean a very dodgy service - years back when Green Flag was called National Breakdown their service on occassions was truly appalling - rough neck 'mechanics' would turn up in a beat up flatbed, not have a clue about fault finding and generally just try and rip the customer off for everything they possibly could. Or opt for a recovery home so they could claim the mileage and hours back from their agency.

Times have changed however, and they are getting better no doubt. Diagnostically they probably won't be as switched on as an RAC or AA patrol would be - they can afford to equip their people with the latest bang up to date gear - but not many of us will be driving the latest vehicles that need it. In terms of trustworthiness I'd still rank a patrol head and shoulders above garages - in spite of the great RAC battery scandal of recent times.

Yes, the RAC and AA are expensive in comparison to local agents - but if you're halfway handy with a spanner, or you use a garage you trust and just want a service that'll get you home, then the cheaper services are worth a look.


----------



## kimbowbill (Mar 9, 2013)

I was a member of Green flag for many years, until, one trip, on my way to Scotland, my brakes went, on the A1, i drove into Leamington Service Station at what seemed like 110MPH, lol, finished up in the field at the bottom of the drive, i was quite shaken, as you can imagine, anyhow, it was late Friday evening when GF finally arrived, the guy that turned up was about 6ft and built like a brick poop house, he had a proper fit when he saw the size of my van and blamed me cos he's turned out in the wrong vehicle, he said i should have informed the office the size of my van, he stormed off in a huff, only to come back 5 mins later, banging on my door threatening to rip my head off, :scared::scared:, i was petrified, he finally went away, i phoned head office immediately and reported him.  GF arranged for another local recovery to come, he was lovely, very polite and could see how upset i was, he towed me to their garage where i spent the night, he personally rang me later on to see if i was ok.  I never did get an apology but i will never renew with GF again.  I use AA, the service is second to none, when you travel alone its really important to me that the drivers are, well lets say at least polite and don't want to kill you when you interrupt their social life.


----------



## CrappyVanButFun (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank You.

Anyone tried ADAC, any good if you want uk too.

Thanks Mark


----------



## johnmac185 (Mar 9, 2013)

CrappyVanButFun said:


> Thank You.
> 
> Anyone tried ADAC, any good if you want uk too.
> 
> Thanks Mark




Mark  you should try ADAC, have a few friends in it,,,in the UK the AA come 
out on their behalf, and you get the same service as if in the AA,,about £70 i think, i would join but i have it as perk with my bank account,,John


----------



## maxi77 (Mar 9, 2013)

Having used both the AA and RAC in the and had some very poor experiences with the RAC I tried Britannia Rescue and have found them excellent, always prompt, polite helpful and have never let me down. Not the cheapest and I was told by one of their contractors that his company always handled Britannia first because they paid promptly which probably explains why they rarely (even on boxing day) take more than 30 mins


----------

